# Fog Chiller Ice Idea



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

Has anybody ever tried taking one of those 24 packs of drinking water (or however many it takes to fill your chiller), freezing them, using that for your fog chiller ice and then refreezing and re-using indefinitely (or until you got really thirsty)? Seems like that would give plenty of surface area for fog chilling, be cheaper on the front-end and be less of a throw-away than the big bags of ice.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Going to be using a fog chiller for the first time this year, but this sounds like a good idea. If anything, depending on how large the chiller is maybe using a few frozen bottles along with ice, would decrease the amount of ice usage and therefor save some money on buying lots of ice and less plastic going into the dump.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Shadowcaster said:


> Has anybody ever tried taking one of those 24 packs of drinking water (or however many it takes to fill your chiller), freezing them, using that for your fog chiller ice and then refreezing and re-using indefinitely (or until you got really thirsty)? Seems like that would give plenty of surface area for fog chilling, be cheaper on the front-end and be less of a throw-away than the big bags of ice.


Have done this and slid the bottles into the tube where the fog came out with great results. I'm sure they would work in a chiller box too.


----------



## djsprinklesnjo (Aug 25, 2016)

Yup. Did this last year. Works great. Super cheap too


----------



## hfed (Sep 8, 2016)

hmm....interesting...really interesting actually. I haven't really messed with my chiller as it works so well, but 100lbs of ice is logistically annoying sometimes.
Even mixing the bottles with ice could be huge....wow.  I'm going to start testing tonight! Thanks!


----------



## hfed (Sep 8, 2016)

hmm....interesting...really interesting actually. I haven't really messed with my chiller as it works so well, but 100lbs of ice is logistically annoying sometimes.
Even mixing the bottles with ice could be huge....wow. I'm going to start testing tonight! Thanks!


----------



## ChiefP (Oct 12, 2016)

hfed said:


> hmm....interesting...really interesting actually. I haven't really messed with my chiller as it works so well, but 100lbs of ice is logistically annoying sometimes.
> Even mixing the bottles with ice could be huge....wow. I'm going to start testing tonight! Thanks!


got results?


----------



## pjones (Nov 5, 2018)

hfed said:


> hmm....interesting...really interesting actually. I haven't really messed with my chiller as it works so well, but 100lbs of ice is logistically annoying sometimes.
> Even mixing the bottles with ice could be huge....wow. I'm going to start testing tonight! Thanks!


You’ve had two years hfed, two years you’ve left us hanging! 

There’s curious minds here, that’s all I’m saying 

Although I feel like the bottle would cut down on surface area and have a less efficient heat transfer than cubes... if only we knew someone who could confirm this.. Cough, Cough...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm going to see if I can try this - I live in Phoenix and with the warmer weather (at least it's cooling off!), I would expect the ice to melt faster if it's just sitting in a garbage can (not using a cooler). I also purchased a roll of thermal insulation that I'm going to use to line the garbage can before putting in the dryer tubing & ice. If I can make enough room in my freezer for the water bottles, I'll try that as well. I'll try to keep a couple extra bags in some small coolers I have, but there just isn't any extra room to keep a lot of ice ready to go, and once the trick-or-treaters start coming, you can't even move a car down our street to run out & get more.


----------



## pradis25 (Oct 15, 2018)

Shadowcaster said:


> Has anybody ever tried taking one of those 24 packs of drinking water (or however many it takes to fill your chiller), freezing them, using that for your fog chiller ice and then refreezing and re-using indefinitely (or until you got really thirsty)? Seems like that would give plenty of surface area for fog chilling, be cheaper on the front-end and be less of a throw-away than the big bags of ice.


After many years and fog chilled designs, No matter what you use, it really helps to use dry ice in the "cooler." Regular Ice works if the ambient air is chilly, but if it warmer, the extra cooling power of the dry ice makes a big difference.


----------

